# Cheese times



## grindstaff3 (Jul 17, 2008)

Alright i'm going to attempt my first cheese smoke using the can and soldering iron method.  it seems like the best for me from all my research.  i have a chargrill pro and it is currently sitting in the hot july sun.  should i wait untill dusk or night time to do my smoking??  also i have read about 100 different timelines for smoking the cheese.  anything from 1/2 hr. to 3 1/2 hours.  what is best and how do you know it's done?  also should i use ice no matter what??...Thanks guys


----------



## geek with fire (Jul 17, 2008)

I think you're going to need to do this at night.  You want to keep the temps below 90, which will be hard to do in the hot sun.

Time depends on how much smoke flavor you like.  I use cherry and apple chips and I smoke about 4 hours.  When you are done, seal it up and let it set in the fridge overnight to meld.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 17, 2008)

that's about what I do too, but I smoke for 2hrs with a stronger wood.  but I have also hot smoked cheese.  we'll get into that later.  don't want to hyjack.


----------



## grindstaff3 (Jul 17, 2008)

wow that just seems like a very long time, 4hrs.  i hav some cherry and plum but could get ahold of mesquite or hickory chips or pellets.  i was thinking like 1 to 2 hours.  do you need to check it when the smoke quits flowing or just leave it for a certain time.  also how big of blocks do i need?  sorry for all the ?'s but i don't want 5 lbs. of melted cheese in my smoker lol


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 17, 2008)

you can do any size of cheese...  cheese sticks, blocks, grated, whatever floats your boat.  if you are worried about it melting or are doing a very soft cheese, the just put a pie plate or one of those aluminum foil toss away pans under it.  make clean up a piece of cake.


----------

